# My virus! 5 weeks and counting....



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

:angry: :angry: Its been 5 weeks and I am not getting better, I hope I am not the 2 year groupie, I got the shingles PHIL! Started about 5 mondays ago and I can hardly sleep, it is on my stomach running around onto middle of my back, right where my jeans hit me waist! Anyone have this? If not go get the vaccine, it is awful, one can hardly keep their clothes on ones butt! It started with little bumps that itched something awful, and the more I scratched the more it itched, they after about 3 days, it started to hurt, like a really bad sunburn, then before the week was out, it felt like some bees stung me, so after 3 weeks of this I went to the doc and told him I thought something bite me and it wont get better, he says how does it feel? and I said ,,,,, I feel like I got a bad sunburn and a bee stung me and then a mosquito had me for lunch all at the same time! I cannot imagine that anything could be doing all three things at the same time, but there u have it! I have been walking aound with my shirt tucked into one side of my pants because I cannot stand it to touch me as if the wind would blow it onto u, so I tuck it in to side step that feeling, just sitting here it is hurting and itching. The last week on a monday,June 15th (not last monday), we had a death in the family and I went to the funeral on friday the 19th, it lasted most of the day and I had a pair of black pants on with a wide waistband and it was the only thing that saved me that day. The family member died an awful death, went into the hospital with a cureable problem and came out dead, I guess the shingles isn't so bad after all :blink: 

oh heere is link to the shingles page on Mayo clinic: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/shingles/DS00098


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to that on both accounts Rebecca. Tell them doctors to do their job and fix you up right!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 2, 2009)

hope you feel better soon - that sounds like no fun


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 2, 2009)

Ouch, Rebecca! That is one of the most painful common ailment there is!  

What did he give you to relieve the pain and itching? We used to pop folks with shingles into an oatmeal bath, see here: http://www.ehow.com/how_2169430_oatmeal-ba...bath-bombs.html

They're a mess to clean up after, but not as bad as powdered dog food and water.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

Just the Acliviler, nothing topical, I have been using tea tree oil to some suscess, but only for a bout 20 minutes at a time them I have to redo it. Come be my nurse Phil! My doctor is also the county coronor, and he always tell s this joke

" see me now, or see me later" and he is really ho hum.... hope he never sees this post!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

My grama had shingles it was horrible she was in so much pain just laid on her bed/sofa for what seems like forever (just over six weeks) and just sitting there just hurt her i sat with her as much as i could and tried to take her mind off of it i felt so bad she said it was the worst pain ever all i remember for the treatment lots of oat meal baths and some cream applied in large globs...... I really hope you feel better i know how nasty/evil/painful shingles can be.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope you get over it quickly, Rebecca... I know it's no fun.  I had them a couple of years ago. Have your blisters cleared up yet?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 3, 2009)

no they still there, thanks guys, a little symphany (wrong spell) goes a long ways. I will with my luck be one of those people who have them for life.......


----------



## revmdn (Jul 3, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> no they still there, thanks guys, a little symphany (wrong spell) goes a long ways. I will with my luck be one of those people who have them for life.......


See? Spell check, we need one.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

revmdn said:


> See? Spell check, we need one.


lol.... IE Spell, IE Spell!!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2009)

you poor thing! brings tears to my eyes. get well soon!!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

you are precious!


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> you are precious!


who me? how ya feelin now? and did you laugh again yet? laughing is good for your health!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes YOU!, a lot of people dont understand you, I know u just need a good role model and I hope to be one for you!


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2009)

yes you can be my role model. Just don't make me do anything weird :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2011)

Guess who has the shingles again, first two guesses don't count!

rereading this makes me miss the guys that are not on here anymore, where oh where are they?


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 18, 2011)

Again!  Oh my, that is terrible news. &lt;_&lt; I got shingles when I was 14, and sometimes I can still feel it. If I touch the spot where they started, it either hurts or tingles in a weird way, and sometimes it just hurts there for no reason at all.  When I was pregnant it was so bad I would have to lean over or sit and rest during work. Being that I still get the nerve pain, it is frightening that the shingles can come back. Really?

I am lucky that I didn't get it on the butt or face. At least I was able to sit down if I wasn't leaning back. It was from the center of my chest wrapping around to the my spine, right where the bottom of a bra would be. It is a good thing that I am light up top, because I have to avoid being strapped in.

I sincerely hope that you recover quickly, or whoever it is that is afflicted.


----------



## jetsky82 (May 18, 2011)

Oh shingles! That's caused by a herpes virus, you'll never get sterile immunity from that. Once you have chicken pox as a kid, you've got the herpes zoster virus for life. Later on in life it will recrudesce (reactivate later in life after being latent) as the disease shingles. Your best bet, after you see the rash, is to get on an antiretroviral ASAP. This will blunt the viral infection, your body will regain control of the viral infection, and it will go latent again. Acyclovir is a one option I think. Otherwise you will get neurological pain from the area of the rash.



likebugs said:


> Again!  Oh my, that is terrible news. &lt;_&lt; I got shingles when I was 14, and sometimes I can still feel it. If I touch the spot where they started, it either hurts or tingles in a weird way, and sometimes it just hurts there for no reason at all.  When I was pregnant it was so bad I would have to lean over or sit and rest during work. Being that I still get the nerve pain, it is frightening that the shingles can come back. Really?
> 
> I am lucky that I didn't get it on the butt or face. At least I was able to sit down if I wasn't leaning back. It was from the center of my chest wrapping around to the my spine, right where the bottom of a bra would be. It is a good thing that I am light up top, because I have to avoid being strapped in.
> 
> I sincerely hope that you recover quickly, or whoever it is that is afflicted.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2011)

yea, thats what I got, on top of bad luck! the acyclovier is helpful, as it eases the intense itching for a little bit. woe is hibisky!   :angry: her not happy girl!

Pregnant and the shingles,,,,,,, where is my cynaide pill?


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 18, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea, thats what I got, on top of bad luck! the acyclovier is helpful, as it eases the intense itching for a little bit. woe is hibisky!   :angry: her not happy girl!
> 
> Pregnant and the shingles,,,,,,, where is my cynaide pill?


I don't even remember what I took when I first got the shingles, only that it was expensive, and they were some huge blue pills. I didn't actually break out when I was pregnant, it was only some intense pain that was hard to diagnose. I guess when the damage is in the area of the ribs, and the ribs are being pressed on, it triggered some awful pain, and like something was crawling around under my skin. It feels different than the pain of the rash, I thought that it hurt more than the rash, and 13 years after the initial illness was a surprise too. :angry: I guess the pills didn't work very well.  

I hope your blisters go away soon, and wear some big, loose, cotton tee-shirts so you can try to keep it off your skin.  I hated how some of my shirts were ruined from shingles. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2011)

That sucks. Sorry to hear. I always thought that if you ever had chicken pox you wouldn't get shingles.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2011)

Well it is just the other way around, u get the pox, u get the shingles. I am in trouble this am, up every two hours putting ice packs on the welts and it has spread to the other side now, which should not happen, on forehead, ankle, hand , arm, elbow, stomach, back, hummm did I miss any spot! :blink: if you don't hear from me I will be back.


----------



## sporeworld (May 19, 2011)

That is just terrible.  

I'm itching just reading it. You have my sympathies.


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well it is just the other way around, u get the pox, u get the shingles. I am in trouble this am, up every two hours putting ice packs on the welts and it has spread to the other side now, which should not happen, on forehead, ankle, hand , arm, elbow, stomach, back, hummm did I miss any spot! :blink: if you don't hear from me I will be back.


  Now I am frightened for sure. My skin is crawling just thinking about it. :sweatdrop: 

Try to stay as stress free as you can, if that is possible.

Get well soon. :flowers:


----------

